# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/3



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishermen continue to report good walleye fishing on Devils Lake. Most anglers 
have been concentrating on deeper rocky structure, but most all presentations 
continue to produce fish. Some of the better areas this past week included the 
Cactus/Ft. Totten Point area, the shoreline from Five Crows to Concrete Bay, 
Bud Bay/Point, Patience Point, Haley's Hump, the Golden Highway, the shoreline 
in East Bay near Camp Grafton, Stromme Addition, the sunken road at the Storm 
Sewer, the shoreline from the Dairy to Birklands Point, and the Hay Bale Bay 
area. In these areas anglers are trolling bottom bouncers with spinners or 
cranks behind leadcore line. Anglers are also finding fish pitching #7 shad 
raps in the openings of weedbeds near Foughty's Point, Birkland's Point, and in 
Pelican Lake. Slip bobbering in the trees continues to produce fish as well. 
Pike are being caught along with walleyes in most areas. White bass fishing 
remains sporadic with anglers reporting some boiling schools of fish being seen 
moving along the shorelines. If you see this, pitch firetiger or blue/silver 
cranks and you'll have some good action. Perch fishing remains slow and just 
hasn't taken off this summer like the past few. Good Luck & have a safe 
enjoyable Labor Day
weekend!!!


----------

